# Rear View Mirror Vibrates



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had this problem for awhile, gave the mirror a few accidental karate chops early in ownership and now it makes an annoying crackly sound, usually when first readjusted . I can feel how loose it is. Any suggestions on how to tighten the CRUZE mirror?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The two piece plastic cover is removed to expose a torx screw that secures the mirror to the 'shoe' that is glued to the windshield.

Rob


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

this thread might help......


How to remove rear view mirror with pictures


cheers!
phantom


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you all, for sharing the hints. My Cruze from the first day, had this issue, and I just fixed it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

That screw is such a pain...I slapped some loctite on there and it should be good for years to come haha


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is the vibration that's visually seen in the mirror this screw where the mirror mounts to the shoe, or is it slop in the ball connection where the ball touches the back of the mirror? 

I'm guessing that where the ball touches the back of the mirror may make it so loose that the mirror wouldn't stay up?

I'm getting a lot of shaking, if it's as easy as the screw in the mirror at the shoe that's glued to the glass then it's time I tighten it up. I'm not a young one needing the big radio window/mirror shaking cool factor.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Every one I ran across just needed the screw tightened.

Rob


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Mine stops vibrating when I turn the music down :sunglasses:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Those panels were really attached well in my case. As mentioned above the passenger side half must slide first. I ended up using a feeler gauge "one of the stiffer blades" and a trim removal tool to carefully pry into the seam at the center. Then I could start to see the clips and how it's attached. 

I couldn't get a standard plastic trim removal tool to get into the panels tight enough to make a gap, therefore I used a feeler gauge. 

I had pictures but lost them in a phone problem I had. Those panels are on with a ton of clips.. Anyone who just slid the panels appart with their hands were lucky, mine was really tight! 5 years of baking in the sun may have something to do with them being so tight.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Old thread I know but....

Mine looks like there is play from the ball and socket joints, any way to tighten those?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I never posted back but this was taken care of by the Dealer before the B 2 B expired! Still has a little play but not annoying anymore!


----------

